# broke ankle



## niterider (Aug 16, 2006)

Thought some of you might enjoy these pics. Happened to me last Wednesday landed a jump in the wrong way. Had surgery on the 9th 16 staples and 7 screws 1 plate later. Plan on being out for sometime.


----------



## dp2315 (Aug 22, 2005)

wow man that looks bad. I had a similar situation about two years ago, don't think I had that many staples though. Took me a while before I could ride, but eventually was able to hit the trails again. Best of luck with your recovery.


----------



## 925hell (May 6, 2005)

Healing vibes to you, niterider, I must admit I am having a little jealousy, I get acl surgery, on the 5th and they put me back together with steri-strips, no stitches or staples it's like I never had a surgery. Just like I fell off my bike, oh wait lots of pain, yup definitely had surgery.


----------



## niterider (Aug 16, 2006)

dp2315 said:


> wow man that looks bad. I had a similar situation about two years ago, don't think I had that many staples though. Took me a while before I could ride, but eventually was able to hit the trails again. Best of luck with your recovery.


Thanks for the concerns guys. About how long did it take you for everything to heal up and able to get back on the bike?


----------



## rmo55c (Feb 16, 2007)

Man my ankle swelled up like that with the same bruising pattern about two months ago when i took a nasty turn/fall playing basketball. I couldn't put any weight on it for several days. Its been two months and it still hurts consistently but at least im able to get around - i'm starting to think i broke something, but i never bothered to get it checked out. Just thought it was a sprain. Who knows... but yeah, that looks bad as hell, hopefully you won't be down for too long. The pain of not being able to ride has to be worse than the pain of the break.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm sending healing vibes too, NR.


----------



## cooking41 (Oct 4, 2006)

man that is cooooool looking get well soon.


----------



## insighter (Nov 7, 2006)

*I'm feeling you--*

Sorry to hear about the news. I rolled my ankle two weeks ago and it swelled up like a lemon, then turned black and blue. I haven't had it examined and it is definitely not like yours, and I'm walking on it now and may hop on the bike next week.
How did you blow it up? What exactly happened?


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I did not enjoy those pics. I hope your ankle heals well.


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

Very cool stuff, get well soon.


----------



## niterider (Aug 16, 2006)

[CrazyRick_11] said:


> Very cool stuff, get well soon.


I get my cast off next Tues the 20th. Then 3 more weeks in the robo boot. At least I'll have two good legs again to walk on. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Evil Sylvain (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow. Nice job! I broke the same bone last fall but never as bad as you. I managed to cycled out of the wood. It didn't require any surgery but according to the orthopedist it was a close call.










6 weeks in a cast and I was forbidden to put any weight on that leg. It was removed on November 22. On Dec. 10 I was cleared to practice winter sports by my physiotherapist. Just when I was back in top shape I dislocated my left shoulder, with a fracture of the trochiter or whatever it's called, at the beginning of February while doing snowscoot... :madman:

Anyhow, I hope you get back on your bike as soon as possible!


----------



## niterider (Aug 16, 2006)

*ankle update*

Well 6 weeks have past and the cast is off. Now I have to wear the robo boot for 3 weeks. Then I'll start the PT back to recovery. The only good thing that has came out of this is given me time to hook up the bikes.


----------



## sweetpea (Jan 13, 2006)

Niterider,

I'm entering week 6 with the same injury and repair work that you had but I also broke the other side of my ankle and have a longer screw holding that together. 

I'm curious, what was your recovery like? How quick? How painful? I'm supposed to start walking next week if the Xrays look good but that ankle still hurts...They took my cast off after 3 weeks and I have that boot. I'm allowed to move my ankle but no weight bearing. I confess, I'm scared of the recovery.


----------

